# FA App for Android



## maxgoof (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone gotten this to work properly? I can see my avatar, my summary,

But when I try to check notifications, it says there are none. And I KNOW I have some, because I can log in to the regular site and find them.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 12, 2014)

Just fyi that Android app is not an official FA app. So if you have any problems with it, no one on the admin team here can help you.

Also, the app hasn't been updated in over a year. You should probably try contacting the developer directly, but if it's gone so long without an update, chances are they've stopped working on it.


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 12, 2014)

I think the app works perfectly fine in my opinion.


----------



## scoooterc (Aug 17, 2014)

Do we have official app?


----------



## reedman (Aug 25, 2014)

scoooterc said:


> Do we have official app?


The FA team doesn't have the time or resources to even pretend to think of developing an app


----------

